# Phone Company Math



## Scott Huish (Dec 10, 2006)

This is unreal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp0HyxQv97Q&eurl=


----------



## Oaktree (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow.  That guy has the patience of a saint.


----------



## Norie (Dec 10, 2006)

That just did my head in.

And I've got a maths degree.  

Don't quite know who had the most patience though.

I think the 'customer' had the most because they were seriously pissed, in the American way.

I know I would be if I got a bill 100s or is it 1000s times bigger than expected.


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 11, 2006)

It is amazing the lack of basic math skills you see today, cashier's can't even make change!  I was Christmas shopping today and my total came to $5.99.  I gave the cashier a $20.  He asked me if I had a penny.  I told him that I did, but that it wouldn't help him!


----------



## Cbrine (Dec 12, 2006)

You should have given him the penny, just to see what he actually did with it.



You most likely would have gotten $15 dollars in change.


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Maybe I should have seen if I could have gotten two 10's for a 5...


----------



## mrhartley (Dec 13, 2006)

oh not more youtube rubbish.  

Seems every forum I go to now has posts of 'really great' content from you tube. :x 

Sighs  

Should read more like 'you noob'  

I think I am now in need of a sense of humour.


----------



## Oorang (Dec 13, 2006)

mrhartley... I _like_ the youtube rubbish  

As far as the call was going... I would have been so po'd that I would have had a stroke long before I ever got the bill straight.


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 15, 2006)

÷ .002¢<sup>1</sup> !!! 

I could not follow this link at work and didn't have time to check this out until now.  OMG!!! I was *literally* LOL on this.  Per their own notations in the account there were multiple CSR's who could not get this.  Okay, completely believable.  But then to roll through two levels of escalation and still not find someone who can comprehend this - wow!

Joe, to your point, once in a while, my shoulders do have the debating little devil and little angel.  And I must confess that every now and again, that wee devil wins.  My total will be something like $11.02 and I'll hand the teenager a $20, let them key in the "20" and hit "enter" and then hand them an additional dollar and nickel and just stand back and enjoy.   Of all the times I've done it I have *never* had a cashier that could give me the correct change.  I always have to tell them, "just give me a $10 bill and three pennies."

At the time I clicked this link, it had 324,166 views.  One has to wonder how many customers this has cost Verizon [the video probably would not cause customers to drop Verizon; but I reckon it's likely to cause people to not consider them when looking to switch or start service] and whether it has impacted their CS training procedures.  It is also a unique opportunity for any of us that interact with customers to learn at Verizon's expense.  Always be polite to a customer on the phone kids, no matter what.  God forbid you should lose your temper and then find yourself YouTube's newest star... 

Pepper, thanks for the 

<hr /><sup>1</sup>If you work for Verizon: that means " × 50,000".


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 15, 2006)

It kind of reminds me of something else that was going around a few years ago when the Olympics were in Atlanta.  Someone from New Mexico was trying to buy tickets, and the person on the phone told them that they could only sell tickets to American citizens.  The caller, realizing they were getting nowhere, asked for the manager, and the manager said the same thing.  He said something to the effect "we realize that you are a territory of the US, but not a state!".  The ignorance of some of our citizens is unbelievable...


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Dec 16, 2006)

So there's a *New* Mexico? 

{Quote : Homer J Simpson}

P.S.  thanks for the link hotpepper - interesting listening.


----------



## Oorang (Dec 16, 2006)

Where is OLD Zealand?


----------



## Scott Huish (Dec 16, 2006)

There actually is a place:

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeeland


----------



## Oorang (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, as I understand, even old New York was once New Amsterdam. I think they changed it because people just liked it better that way.


----------



## Greg Truby (Dec 18, 2006)

> Yes, as I understand, even old New York was once New Amsterdam. I think they changed it because people just liked it better that way.
> -oorang



No, not simply due to a preference for one name over another.  Thanks for prompting me to look, Oorang.  I had no idea Teddy had published more than just some essays.


----------



## Oorang (Dec 18, 2006)

Greg... You are my Hero.


----------

